# VG30E rattle



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

Sorry if this has been asked before,
I';m looking for a little advice, I have a VG30E (non turbo) thats has a top end rattle, i have replaced the lifters and rockers at which point the noise stopped and it sounds nice and, but the rattle has came back with jsut 30 or so miles from changing them.
when i had the cam covers of there was a lot of crap in there and i'm worried that it's getting a little blocked up, 
So whats the best way to try and flush the engine oil system, and get the lifter reblead in place?


----------

